# New 200mm body from McAllister Racing



## Gary McAllister (Mar 19, 2003)

#262- BMW M3 ALMS race version 1/10th Body-200mm wide-
The awesome M3 race body for the American LeMans Series in 200mm for Nitro Touring Cars and 200mm Pan Cars for road course. Formed in durable 040 Polycarbonate. Comes with add-on wing, paint mask and overspray film.

All McAllister Racing products are 100% made in the U.S.A.
Please support your local RC Dealer and ask for McAllister Racing by name.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks great Gary...keep up the good work!


----------

